# IH 2400B. Need help!



## 2400B (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a IH 2400B industrial, 4 cylinder gas. The reprinted manual that I have says to use I.H. No. 1 Low Ash Engine Oil. I'm not sure of the year of this tractor. 
1) Can I find the year from the tractor serial number online?
2) What type/kind of oil do I use? Can I just use a 10W-30?

I live in central NY and it gets cold here in winter, sometimes below 0 degrees F (but not that often, mostly in the teens). I use the tractor to plow snow. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I used SAE 30 and 15W-40 diesel oil in my old 154 lo boy for nearly 15 years and it was still running strong when I sold it. I think you will be just fine with either.


----------

